# Newly planted 'Super Red' Ludwigia losing leaves. Why?



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

When I first started Ludwigia sp Red, it did that to me. It also kept rotting out at the bottom of the stem where it went into the substrate.

Day 1: PIC
Couple days later: PIC
Finally it stabilized, and I was left with 1 lonely stem: PIC

It lived in a holding tank (the one in pic 3) for a few weeks while I got my new tank up and running. Now it's healthy, I've propagated it dozens of times, and I trim out almost a quart freezer bag a week. You can see it in the back left corner of my tank HERE. I think it was just adjusting to tank and water parameters, but I'm not sure. I'm happy I managed to get that one stem to live.

The thing is, I never changed anything, so I don't know what to say other than my best guess is it's adapting.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

My ludwigia red also had a tough time acclimating when I first got it. A couple stems melted away completely. But some survived and is growing quickly now. It may just take some time to adjust.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you. I just trimmed it back to about 4 inches and planted the tops. We will see how it goes. It may have gotten chilly on transport too.

These are the other things that I received and planted- it all seems pretty good- it was a very healthy bundle of plants:

Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Rotala wallichii 
Ludwigia repens 'green'
Najas guadalupensis
Pistia stratiotes 
Liliopsis brailiensis
Pogostemon erectus 
Rotala indica 'green' 
Rotala macrandra 'green


----------

